
Biology's Beloved Amphibian--the Axolotl--Is Racing Toward Extinction - vezycash
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/biologys-beloved-amphibian-the-axolotl-is-racing-toward-extinction1/
======
indescions_2018
At 32 Giga-base pairs, ten times the length of the human genome. The Axolotl
salamander possesses one of the largest genomes known in the animal kingdom.
And is thought contain genes that are key to regeneration and rejuvenation.
The assembly of such a large genome is itself an algorithmic "marvel".
Extinction would mean the end of natural evolution in its wild state. And with
it, the possible termination of whatever mysterious process was iterating it
to its possible endgame of age defying immortality!

The axolotl genome and the evolution of key tissue formation regulators

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25458](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25458)

